# Gila Monster



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey, seriously thinking of going the DWA route to get one of these.

Does anyone on here keep them? 

With regards to licensing do you still need an individual room, double doors etc as you do with snakes for one of these?

Cheers


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You'd want to check with your local council but mine does, yes. 

I think based on the report that was posted a few weeks ago (sorry can't find the exact link), but I think it was only 6 gila monsters are kept in private collections under the DWA in the UK? So still quite rare!

I know quite a few keep them under Zoo and PSL's though which wouldn't count towards those numbers.


----------



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

Athravan said:


> You'd want to check with your local council but mine does, yes.
> 
> I think based on the report that was posted a few weeks ago (sorry can't find the exact link), but I think it was only 6 gila monsters are kept in private collections under the DWA in the UK? So still quite rare!
> 
> I know quite a few keep them under Zoo and PSL's though which wouldn't count towards those numbers.


Ok, thanks for that mate.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a trio but i'm not based in the UK so no DWA needed here.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm australian, we can't keep exotics which i'm supportive of but i absolutly love Gila's, would you guys be willing to share some pictures?


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Didn't Jerry Cole used to breed them?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

gravitation said:


> I'm australian, we can't keep exotics which i'm supportive of but i absolutly love Gila's, would you guys be willing to share some pictures?


 
course we can as long as you can ship us a pair of inland taipans over:lol2:


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

gravitation said:


> I'm australian, we can't keep exotics which i'm supportive of but i absolutly love Gila's, would you guys be willing to share some pictures?


I thought it was that you were only aloud to keep native species and that you need a license.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

kain said:


> I thought it was that you were only aloud to keep native species and that you need a license.


Thats what he said - don't forget that Australian species are exotic to us, but native to them. "Exotic" simply means species not found naturally in whichever country you are talking about. A grass snake is an exotic species outside of Europe.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

i beleive scott wilkinson(owner of captive bred)
has some gilas


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yes jerry cole and scot w both keep and breed them so i think there is more than 6 in the country


----------



## gravitation (Nov 4, 2009)

kain said:


> I thought it was that you were only aloud to keep native species and that you need a license.


Yes, only allowed reptiles that are native to australia (besides unkown GTP types) most of which on a licence depending on the state.



ian14 said:


> Thats what he said - don't forget that Australian species are exotic to us, but native to them. "Exotic" simply means species not found naturally in whichever country you are talking about. A grass snake is an exotic species outside of Europe.


She, haha and yeah what Ian said.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2010)

Are there any links to Jerry Cole, I have a few things to ask him or someone similar in the world of Gila Monsters

Cheers for any assistance


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Are there any links to Jerry Cole, I have a few things to ask him or someone similar in the world of Gila Monsters
> 
> Cheers for any assistance


 
Here are jerrys details

B.J. Herp Supplies,
Purlands Farm, Bridport Road, Dorchester, Dorset, DT2 9DS.
Tel: 01305 261302 or 0777 999 4170

he has bred some this year but im cirtain non are available


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for that. I shall get in touch.
:2thumb:


----------

